# Realistic losses on 4 weeks of DNP??



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok so i know these theads can be a bit annoying as everyone is different,

So im just asking to see what progress you have made running 3 or 4 weeks of DNP?

My cycle is:

125mg x 4 days

250mg x 21 days

Total is 25days

I plan on running a 500kcal deficit incorporating only 100 - 130g carbs depending on whether its training days or not (I plan on 3 lifting sessions, 4 x cardio sessions per week)

Has anyone run anything similar to this in the past?

if so what kind of results??


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Like you say mate everyone is different but if it was me I find it much easier to do 2 weeks, then have a 2 week break, then do another 2 weeks again.

If you can handle the 25 days then go for it but I really start to crave carbs/crap food after the 2 week mark.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Possibly 20-25lbs if done correctly I think, although @DiggyV is the man for this.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> Like you say mate everyone is different but if it was me I find it much easier to do 2 weeks, then have a 2 week break, then do another 2 weeks again.
> 
> If you can handle the 25 days then go for it but I really start to crave carbs/crap food after the 2 week mark.


I know mate, im curious to see how bad they are, ive got sibutramine to help with the hunger but not sure how effective it will be on me...

For reasons such as work etc i cant actually do another cycle for a long time so i am really going to try stick to 25 days,

i seem to be not prone to side effects from anything (AAS i mean), so im hoping the same applies to some of the negative effects of DNP..


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Possibly 20-25lbs if done correctly I think, although @DiggyV is the man for this.


Is this figure based on personal experience mate???


----------



## cupra5155 (Jul 30, 2013)

I ran dnp for 4 weeks two weeks at 125mg per day then 250mg for the last two weeks. Diet was around 500 under maintenance. I lost a total of 22lbs. But gained 4lbs back in the first week after stopping.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

cupra5155 said:


> I ran dnp for 4 weeks two weeks at 125mg per day then 250mg for the last two weeks. Diet was around 500 under maintenance. I lost a total of 22lbs. But gained 4lbs back in the first week after stopping.


Was that fat or just the glycogen replishment?


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> I know mate, im curious to see how bad they are, ive got sibutramine to help with the hunger but not sure how effective it will be on me...
> 
> For reasons such as work etc i cant actually do another cycle for a long time so i am really going to try stick to 25 days,
> 
> i seem to be not prone to side effects from anything (AAS i mean), so im hoping the same applies to some of the negative effects of DNP..


So have you run DNP before mate? I'm the complete opposite haha, I sweat my tits off 125mg a day!!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> So have you run DNP before mate? I'm the complete opposite haha, I sweat my tits off 125mg a day!!


No ive not mate, I have all the ancillaries i need... done tons of research.. and am quite excited to see how it works on me..

So at this point im just trying to get a rough gauge before starting monday week!


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> No ive not mate, I have all the ancillaries i need... done tons of research.. and am quite excited to see how it works on me..
> 
> So at this point im just trying to get a rough gauge before starting monday week!


Good stuff mate :thumbup1: Ultimately you wont know how you handle it till you've tried it! I would suggest running the 125 for longer than 4 days tho! Give it a week and then see if you want to up the dose.

I take my dose at night around 9/10pm after my gym session and find I sweat a lot less during the day compared to if I took it in the morning. I avoid carbs until around 4/5pm (an hour or so before I train) and this helps with the sweating too.

Anyway best of luck buddy and keep us updated!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> Good stuff mate :thumbup1: Ultimately you wont know how you handle it till you've tried it! I would suggest running the 125 for longer than 4 days tho! Give it a week and then see if you want to up the dose.
> 
> I take my dose at night around 9/10pm after my gym session and find I sweat a lot less during the day compared to if I took it in the morning. I avoid carbs until around 4/5pm (an hour or so before I train) and this helps with the sweating too.
> 
> Anyway best of luck buddy and keep us updated!


Will do mate, il be starting a detailed log for it with pictures n all!


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

johnnymctrance said:


> Will do mate, il be starting a detailed log for it with pictures n all!


I asked you whether you was doing a log on the other thread but just found the answer. It'll be interesting to see how you get on so will subscribe and follow.


----------



## cupra5155 (Jul 30, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Was that fat or just the glycogen replishment?


yes just glycogen replenishment. You will be flat as hell on dnp and it makes you think you have lost a lot of muscle. But it soon fills back up when you stop the cycle.

My advice is to take it slow. I would run 125mg for at least a week because when i first upped the dose to 250mg it was a shock and if you go to far and take to much there is nothing you can do but wait it out. but everyone is different and has different tolerances to dnp


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been running 250mg/day (klona) with clean diet at 500cal deficit and cardio 5days a week with some minor lifting.

This has been since the start of lent, which I've used an excuse to *really* nail down the diet and training to lose excess chub before hitting the weights properly.

Soooo that's just about 4 weeks now I've lost just over a stone. Trousers definitely looser but nowhere near the 20+lbs loss which some people report.

And I am a slightly chubby [email protected] so plenty of fat to lose lol

Keep the supps up and keep hydrated! You'll be fine


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

cupra5155 said:


> yes just glycogen replenishment. You will be flat as hell on dnp and it makes you think you have lost a lot of muscle. But it soon fills back up when you stop the cycle.
> 
> My advice is to take it slow. I would run 125mg for at least a week because when i first upped the dose to 250mg it was a shock and if you go to far and take to much there is nothing you can do but wait it out. but everyone is different and has different tolerances to dnp


Sound advice!!

Could you ellaborate what u mean by the 'shock of going up to 250mg'??? do u mean side effects?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Should it be taken when on gear to avoid muscle loss?

Im considering a small course before my holiday but im natural and wont be using AAS for another few months. Just scared ill lose lbm


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Is this figure based on personal experience mate???


Kinda, I did a 125mg cycle for 24 days and lost about 16lbs through typical -500 cals, 3x weight sessions, although not much cardio. So I reckon in 20-25 lbs (0.7/8 to 1lb per day) would be doable on 250mg + deficit + exercise once the DNP had built up in your system.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

k3z said:


> Should it be taken when on gear to avoid muscle loss?
> 
> Im considering a small course before my holiday but im natural and wont be using AAS for another few months. Just scared ill lose lbm


Apparently its anti-catabolic mate, in saying that though il be on 350mg/test per week but im not sure its 100% necessary from my research


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Kinda, I did a 125mg cycle for 24 days and lost about 16lbs through typical -500 cals, 3x weight sessions, although not much cardio. So I reckon in 20-25 lbs (0.7/8 to 1lb per day) would be doable on 250mg + deficit + exercise once the DNP had built up in your system.


That sounds pretty damn good mate, did u get bad carb cravings? and were u able to control them or slip up a few times?


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> That sounds pretty damn good mate, did u get bad carb cravings? and were u able to control them or slip up a few times?


Not majorly, although I did stay at a low dose. I stay at home so majority of meals are made by the mother, who lives off pasta/rice/meat and spuds so I knew I was getting some later that day :tongue: , so long as I stayed under or around 100g carbs I felt fine, slightly warm but no real thirst. I would say though to drink 4-6 litres of water per day, this helped immensely in controlling temperature as well as carb cravings.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

johnnymctrance said:


> Apparently its anti-catabolic mate, in saying that though il be on 350mg/test per week but im not sure its 100% necessary from my research


Yeah i think it's a safe bet to have a little test in there mate.

Scared of the stuff myself but ill try it sooner or later, its inevitable


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

k3z said:


> Yeah i think it's a safe bet to have a little test in there mate.
> 
> Scared of the stuff myself but ill try it sooner or later, its inevitable


I was too when i didnt know too much about it, but after doing loads of research i realised that when used correctly its not that unsafe!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> Is this figure based on personal experience mate???


it is for me. If you ignore week one - unless your carb depletion is spot on and even then you will retain water in week 1, then from weeks 2 onwards on 250mg you can lose just short of 1lb a day, of fat.



cupra5155 said:


> I ran dnp for 4 weeks two weeks at 125mg per day then 250mg for the last two weeks. Diet was around 500 under maintenance. I lost a total of 22lbs. But gained 4lbs back in the first week after stopping.


The 4lb back will be glycogen refill and a little anabolic rebound that you tend to get if running DNP longer than say 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> it is for me. If you ignore week one - unless your carb depletion is spot on and even then you will retain water in week 1, then from weeks 2 onwards on 250mg you can lose just short of 1lb a day, of fat.
> 
> The 4lb back will be glycogen refill and a little anabolic rebound that you tend to get if running DNP longer than say 2-3 weeks.


Hey man, you told in another thread you have done something we should call a guide for DNP use, any change you could share it with me?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> Hey man, you told in another thread you have done something we should call a guide for DNP use, any change you could share it with me?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


it should have been finished by now, but has become a bit of a monster, hoping to have it done next week, but will open a thread specifically for it when done.... :thumb:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> it should have been finished by now, but has become a bit of a monster, hoping to have it done next week, but will open a thread specifically for it when done.... :thumb:


You have to be kidding me!

That's the best news I have had ever !!!!

*
THANKS !!!!!*


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> it should have been finished by now, but has become a bit of a monster, hoping to have it done next week, but will open a thread specifically for it when done.... :thumb:


looking forward to this too!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> You have to be kidding me!
> 
> That's the best news I have had ever !!!!
> 
> ...





johnnymctrance said:


> looking forward to this too!!!


Just to whet the appetite :lol: it has the following sections:

Disclaimer and Legal Precedent (sad but the world is populated by idiots)

Introduction to DNP

Alternate Fatburners, Dr Oz's Snake Oil and other scam supplements

Biochemical action of DNP

Considerations for DNP Use and is DNP right for me?

Planning a DNP cycle

Supplementation, hydration and the T3 debate

Maximising results, minimising sides, avoiding hypoglycaemia

Post DNP cycle protocol

Conclusion

So as you can see, what started as something like my short guides on here to ECA, yohimbine etc took on a life of its own.

Its going to be available free on UK-M, and will probably be in PDF and possibly one or more ebook formats as well.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

@DiggyV

Mate do u know how toxic dnp is to kidneys and liver ?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

can't wait for the book!!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> @DiggyV
> 
> Mate do u know how toxic dnp is to kidneys and liver ?


According to the research I have seen, at doses up to and including fatal levels, DNP is no toxic in the conventional sense - yes it kills you but this is not through toxicity, but through hyperthermia (overheating). There is one study on rats that specifically looked at liver toxicity and there was zero present even at fatal doses.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> According to the research I have seen, at doses up to and including fatal levels, DNP is no toxic in the conventional sense - yes it kills you but this is not through toxicity, but through hyperthermia (overheating). There is one study on rats that specifically looked at liver toxicity and there was zero present even at fatal doses.


Wow that's a surprise !!

Thanks for the info big guy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Wow that's a surprise !!
> 
> Thanks for the info big guy


you're welcome mate. :thumb:


----------

